# Enhancing the listening experience



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

A question for those more knowledgeable and experenced than I. I am thinking about purchasing the Dover scores for Wagner's Ring. While I can read music on a basic level, I'm wondering if following a score will add anything to the experience of listeniing to the Ring.

Anyone have any ideas, even if in general only.

Thanks!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mine is in general only but if you hang out with these guys it could potentially enhance the experience.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I would say go for it, maybe you will spot structural things you miss on listening such as the recurrence of a motif.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Once you get used to it, it is a phenomena that when looking at one particular instrumental part, for example, you tend to 'hear it more' than the rest of what is going on.

Incrementally, repeat scanning and following gets you hearing all of it more acutely, in all elements of the orchestral writing.

If you are not used to it, I recommend a clear ruler (lineal) not quite so long as the page is tall, to move along, left to right, along with the music.

That trains your eye to scan top to bottom more than your habit might be, even if you are accustomed to reading piano score or string quartet scores.

Then, depending upon what you focus, that is what gets 'amplified' in your listening experience.

People who do not really 'read notes' can and do have the same experience. The beauty of notation is it does have contour, the notes go up or down, the line oblique, more acute, conjunct or disjunct, and the rhythm is a fair linear-spatial representation of what occurs over time. Anyone can benefit from following a score once they train the rather different motor habits of the eyes required to read one.


Have fun!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What is a "basic level"? It's not too easy to follow a full orchestral score in real time, especially one as massively orchestrated as the Ring. You might be better off with a vocal (+ piano) score to start.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Das_Rheingold,_WWV_86A_(Wagner,_Richard)#


----------



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

Couchie said:


> What is a "basic level"? It's not too easy to follow a full orchestral score in real time, especially one as massively orchestrated as the Ring. You might be better off with a vocal (+ piano) score to start.
> 
> http://imslp.org/wiki/Das_Rheingold,_WWV_86A_(Wagner,_Richard)#


Basic level is I can read music, and I know my way around a score from time in school bands and years of singing and playing piano.

I've thought about getting one of the scores off of IMSLP and following along, but I really prefer the feel of a book to looking at things online.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

What you need is this. I've never regretted the money I spent on this - the score and libretto roll as you listen, the leitmotifs are identified, and you can stop and click on a leitmotif and an article will tell you about it and you can listen to its incarnation elsewhere.

The Ring Disc: An Interactive Guide to Wagners Ring Cycle (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) [CD-ROM]


----------

